
Court orders Microsoft to stop selling Office by January 11th - AndrewWarner
http://www.tuaw.com/2009/12/22/judge-orders-microsoft-to-stop-selling-office-by-january-11th/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also:

<http://searchyc.com/microsoft+word?sort=by_date>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1010543>

